# LED equivalent of 150 watt HQI for 29 gallon



## n0otro (Nov 22, 2006)

I have a 29 gallon with a 150 watt 6700k HQI. I'm looking to upgrade to cree LED's (cool white Q5 XR-E & royal blue XR-E) How many 3w LED's would provide enough lighting for high light plants in a tank with a 30x12x18 footprint.

What would be an approximate equivalent to a 150 watt HQI with 18" depth?

Does anybody have LED's over a 29 gallon ( or anything smaller than 55)?? What are the details of your set up?


----------



## shark1505 (Jan 24, 2010)

I do have LEDs on my 55. Here are my spec but before 150 WATTS ON 29 GALLONS!!!What is that, unheard of, thats 5 wpg! Wow, I'm at around 3. Haha. Well here we go.
I have a 55 with a 130 watt coralife Compact fluorescent fixture. I also recently bought a ecoxotic Panorama LED Module and a ecoxotic Stunner LEDs. The stunners were just white 8000k. I have a canopy with both enclosed and is really showing the red on my rotala and Marsh Mermaid Weed as well as Ludwigia. Dwarf Baby Tears doing great and Staurogyne Sp Porto Velho. To be honest, it is going great.
CO2 is at 2bps, fert dosing as follows: 1 cap of Flourish Iron a week, 1 cap aquariumplants.com fertilizer a week, 1 cap Flourish a week, and every 3 months, new aquariumplants.com root tabs. 
Just saying, besides Nesea Red, I can't think of anything that needs 5 wpg. I would honestly (from a person that did have a 29) that 3.5 will be good for everything. I would personally go with a single 30" fluorescent tube (24 watt), a ecoxotic Panorama LED Module (36 watt), and 2 exocotic stunner LED's (both 24 watt) bringin you up to 108 watts which is more than enough IMO.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

to get the same lumes as a 150 watt hqi, you would need to use alot more wattage to get it from LEDs.


a 150 over a 29 is not crazy... a 400 mh over a 10 gallon is crazy.




PS yes I'm guilty of having a 400 over a 10 gallon.


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

If you want to talk LED's and HQI equivalents, I think the best you can do is to track down Hoppy over at TPT. He knows his light, he's done a frequently referenced DIY LED hood with similar (possibly the same) LED's as you're using and he's spent tons of time playing with a PAR meter. I honestly don't know anyone better to talk to about it; most people don't get into light like he has.


----------

